
Finitistic Reducibility - Smaug123
https://www.patrickstevens.co.uk/finitistic-reducibility/
======
Smaug123
This is a short document which I hope gives a bit of intuition about [1],
which I think contains quite a lot of misconception at the moment. If you have
suggestions for its improvement, I'd love to hear them.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11763080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11763080)

